# Eagle Pack dog food



## deadgrass (Apr 19, 2005)

I had a discussion with an Eagle Pack dog food vendor who was trying to sell me on their "Power" dog food for working dogs. Just curious as to anyone who has an opinion on this or has/had a dog on this food.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Eagle Power probably ranks in the top 5 of premium dog food.
I have fed it in the past but had to switch to something without chichen. I would still be feeding it if my dog didn't have allergy problems. It's good stuff. Several pros are feeding it.

Ingredients: 
Chicken Meal, Ground Yellow Corn, Ground Brown Rice, Pork Meal, Corn Germ Meal (Dry Milled), Dried Beet Pulp, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Natural Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Anchovy & Sardine Meal, Brewers Dried Yeast, Dried Egg Product, Flaxseed, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, DL-Methionine, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, d-Pantothenic Acid, Niacin Supplement, Choline Chloride, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Biotin, Rosemary Extract, Inositol, Dehydrated Kelp, Polysaccharide Complexes (sequestered) of Zinc, Iron, Manganese, Copper and Cobalt, Potassium Iodate, Sodium Selenite, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Enterococcus faecium, B. Subtillus, Bacillus lichenformis, Bacillus coagulins, Aspergillus oryzae and Aspergillus niger.
Ingredient Index


Guaranteed Analysis: 
Crude Protein min. 30.0% 
Crude Fat min. 20.0% 
Crude Fiber max. 4.5% 
Moisture max. 10.0% 


431 ME (Kcal/cup) 
Calcium min. 1.8% 
Phosphorus min. 1.0% 
Vitamin A min. 22,000 IU/kg. 
Vitamin E min. 165 IU/kg. 
Omega 6 min. 2.9%* 
Omega 3 min. .57%* 
Glucosamine min. 400 ppm; 41 mg/cup*


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

All I can tell you about is my experience with the food. A few years ago I tried using Eagle Pack for six months and found I had to feed almost twice as other premium foods and the dog?s performance was lackluster at best. Plus I had the worst smelling kennels I have ever had. I then went to Eukenuba and I have had great results. I know the mushers up north love Eagle Pack but my experience was less than positive.


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

I've had a bunch of food issues with my Chessie. The Power formula from Eagle Pack has been the best by far for him. I think it has the best ingredients out there. It is more spendy than some other quality foods (Arkat, Black Gold, Diamond) but with one dog on it I really don't care. If I had a kennel full it would be different.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I didn't like what I was picking up in the airing yard.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

I wouldn't necessarily be put off by John's comments. He may have had a feed related problem. I had good results and so have others I know.
Personally I can think of 3 Field Trial pros who feed their whole truck Eagle Power Formula except where their owners want something else fed. One has since switched to Euk or whatever, but I believe the change was economically driven. Euk has a bit more leeway to offer steep discounts to pros vs Eagle.
You won't have to feed "twice" as much either. 30/20 is 30/20.


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

I tried it about 6 months ago for the 4 labs...I am sure that it is great food, but the stools were like cow patties. I couldn't even pick up my yard...had to use the hose to get rid of them....too nasty so I switched to another good quality food. The stools are minimal and firm enough to remove.

I know of others who do well with it.


----------



## deadgrass (Apr 19, 2005)

Any suggestions on some brands that dont seem to have the "smelly" side effect?


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

The only way to know is try it an see the results with your dog. I tried Eukanuba and it made my dog have more gas than Mexico. Nutro made his stools like pudding. Eagle Pack has been outstanding.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

I feed both the orginal adult and the power pack from Eagle and really like it. The three dogs coats went from having dry skin eating Euk, Pro Plan to a very sheen coat with no more dry skin and the stools are very hard and only took 5 days to switch to Eagle Pack. They have more then enough energy to train all day. What I like is Eagle Pack just makes dog food unlike some of the other major premium dog foods. 

Greg
CFC HRCH Gunner, Flight Interceptor SH 
Gates Smoky Mountain Treasure QAA


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Isn't this interesting! How can so many people have different results with the same breed of dog and activity?

The best by far for our boarding dogs and the retrievers is Eukanuba. You can't smell my kennel and the stools stay very consistent from dog to dog. Very easy to clean up. The coats are fab and I'm able to keep weight on even my nervous nellies.

Go figure

Angie


----------



## Bullets Dad (Jul 8, 2003)

Just like people .. every dog is different.
I have fed EP Original Adult since I brought Bullet home. 
Minimal solid stool and her coat is Gorgeous if I do say so myself ! 
Don't know if it's the feed ... but I will not be changing what works for us.
Good Stuff in my book.


----------



## Paula H (Aug 2, 2004)

I fed Euk for years and really, really liked it. It is pricey, even with their discounts and the "influencer" program.

I also fed Power Pack and really, really liked it too. The dogs had great energy, good coats, and I liked the quality of their ingredients - it's nice dealing with a smaller company versus a large corporate entity. I know lots of people who are feeding it with good results.

I just had to switch to Enhance Pro Athlete (Arkat) because of a corn intolerance problem with current dawg. So far so good.

I think different things work for different dogs - agree, it's amazing sometimes. Feed what works and try not to think about it too much, which is what I tend to do.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

I feed the power formula and have had great results on it, great coat, no gas, good teeth and breath, firm stool, less stool, lean muscular working condition, but do in fact feed about 4.5/day to keep the weight on.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

All my dogs (9 labs), including our 15 year old lab, are on Eagle Pack.

Many of our local friends buy Eagle Pack from us (as I sell it at cost) who own a variety of dogs, about 30, report favourable results also.


----------

